# Solved: Network firewall, spyware and unwanted software protection is turned off!!?



## immortalkiss0147 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, I dont know if this will harm me or not, but last week, I started to notice that Window Action Center told me that my network firewall and all the protections are turned off. I tried to turn it on but it didnt work. 
So:
..
Thanks a lot


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Norton probably turned off Windows Defender and Windows' firewall. If you did not disable Norton maybe it is corrupted or you are infected with malware that turns off security applications.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

As Terry says. You would have to totally remove Norton and all of its associated paths, in order to regain the built in Windows 8 protection. But, not clear from your post, are you also having problems turning Norton back on?. If you can do that, then you would not really need the MS security.


----------

